# Animal Crossing Tools: Town Name Generator, Signature Creator, Town Melody Creator!



## Cloudbomb

Howdy folks. 

I've been working on some tools in preperation for the release of Animal Crossing: New Leaf - which I am super excited about. I thought I would share some of these with you.
Now these are just little applications I have been building for fun, so you may run into a bug or something may fall apart. If that happens, I apologize, they are still a work in progress. 

My latest little project is a forum signature generator. It allows you to put in your name and your 3DS friend code and choose from a selection of backgrounds. 

*http://www.qrcrossing.com/siggen*

I also have a Town Name generator, which spits out some funky stuff - but there are a few gems from time to time. Mostly just for fun. Keep clicking the leaf to generate random names that are truly random. 

*http://www.qrcrossing.com/towngen*


And the latest project, the town Melody Maker!

*http://www.qrcrossing.com/melody*


Hope you guys enjoy!


----------



## Wren

These are very cool! Awesome job! I especially love the name generator.


----------



## Torotix

Both of those have been popping up here occasionally so your work has definitely already been noticed ^^ good job!


----------



## Faedrah

Very cool!! Will definitely be using the sig generator on June 9th!


----------



## fink

Nice work. I'm interested in your seeing your site after it opens up


----------



## Cloudbomb

Thanks for the kind words!

I will be adding about 7ish more backgrounds to the signature generator today, and i'm always tweaking out the word database for the Town name generator.

I'm always looking for suggestions for things to build, so if you have anything you would like to see, please let me know!


----------



## Eirynfox

I am in love and want to have your babies, my favourite town name was Washwash


----------



## Bri

Love this! I already found one I really like on like the 3rd try! xD

This'll help a lot! ^.^


----------



## Joey

Thanks for them. I'm using one of the signatures!


----------



## SFFRulesOK

Very nice! You know, I was going to name my town the same old thing I always pick, but "Bugzulu," is just a match made in heaven


----------



## Officer Berri

As for one of the backgrounds, perhaps you could make one with cherry blossoms? I think it would look really pretty!


----------



## Cloudbomb

Officer Berri said:


> As for one of the backgrounds, perhaps you could make one with cherry blossoms? I think it would look really pretty!



Ask and you shall receive. Gallery 3 has two new additions, including some pretty cherry blossoms. 

More coming!


----------



## Chameleonsoup

These are great! Have you got any plans to do a rainy one? The generator just gave me DamHouse hehe I already live there!


----------



## pjsmommy12

Looking forward to your site, Cloudbomb...nice work.


----------



## Cloudbomb

The towngen is getting a BIG database update today, I have been tinkering with it for 3 days now.

I'm probably going to have 5 or 6 pages of backgrounds when I am done, so more today!

@ pjsmommy12, thanks! I'm really excited for the launch on the 9th. I'm in-between jobs right now, waiting on the VA to give me my rating so I started building this to keep my mind off things and get my Animal Crossing fix. It's been really fun.


----------



## KirbyHugger8D

Wow I love this!  It would be nice if you could put your town name in, but it's still wonderful!  I would make one, but I'm getting the Ac bundle and my friend code will soon be changing.  I will defiantly make one when it arrives though!  I bookmarked the page


----------



## Cloudbomb

KirbyHugger8D said:


> Wow I love this!  It would be nice if you could put your town name in, but it's still wonderful!  I would make one, but I'm getting the Ac bundle and my friend code will soon be changing.  I will defiantly make one when it arrives though!  I bookmarked the page



You know, I don't see the harm in including an optional town name.


----------



## Aurynn

Good job ^^


----------



## ajpri

Wow! thanks! im thinking about using the name "Highwood" that ur generator suggested! 

Also, I have an idea for a tool, can I contact you and perhaps collaborate on it.


----------



## eresin

Great site, can't wait for the QR Codes to go live!  already got my sign


----------



## Rainy Day

Thanks for these! They're very nice. I'm going to use the signature generator.


----------



## Cinnabunnie

These look so cute!! I'm making a signature


----------



## Nilesse

I love the town name generator! I'm still doubting between Greenfall, Rosewood, Starlake or Skyvale. It's making my choice even harder!


----------



## Roknar

Thanks for making those! I've been enjoying some of the names that have come from the Town name generator.  Great work!


----------



## Cloudbomb

ajpri said:


> Wow! thanks! im thinking about using the name "Highwood" that ur generator suggested!
> 
> Also, I have an idea for a tool, can I contact you and perhaps collaborate on it.



Sure, just send me a private message on here, or throw me an e-mail: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I announce all my updates on Twitter (@QRCOSSING) if any of you are interested in following my projects, tonight the Signature and Town Generator will get some updates. 

I'm also working on a Town Tune tool this weekend.


----------



## Bri

Cloudbomb said:


> I'm also working on a Town Tune tool this weekend.



I think I'm in love with you.

*cough*

Will it be finished before release?


----------



## Roknar

Cloudbomb said:


> I'm also working on a Town Tune tool this weekend.



I would love to see that one!  I could really use it.


----------



## samyfav

Thnx, I really like the siggy generator, plus name gen came up with Starfall, which i might use...


----------



## Cloudbomb

Bri said:


> I think I'm in love with you.
> 
> *cough*
> 
> Will it be finished before release?



I'm hoping to have it finished on monday. I want to design a system that allows you to import and share your musical creations.


----------



## windfall

Nilesse said:


> I love the town name generator! I'm still doubting between Greenfall, Rosewood, Starlake or Skyvale. It's making my choice even harder!



Skyvale sounds awesome! I would use that name, but I've already decided to name my town Windfall x)


----------



## Cevan

Very nice indeed! Do you think you could possibly make one with a 3DS logo in it as well, just so people know it's for the 3DS?


----------



## Cloudbomb

Cevan said:


> Very nice indeed! Do you think you could possibly make one with a 3DS logo in it as well, just so people know it's for the 3DS?



Good idea.

I'll give users the option to include a 3DS logo in tonights update.


----------



## Mary

samyfav said:


> Thnx, I really like the siggy generator, plus name gen came up with Starfall, which i might use...



For some absurd reason, i find it hilarious that I decided to name my town Starfall way before the generator came out, and now two people have said they want to name their town that. I might want to pick a different, less common name.


----------



## Stargirl

OMG I love the name generator! I might just have to name my town Wishbane now.  Or maybe I'll have two towns... hmmm... :/


----------



## Matsi

Thanks for the town name inspiration.
I'm having a hard time deciding between CowWind or RatStar ;-)


----------



## Bri

Life is weird.

The first name that I came up with was "Farhaven." I just like the sound of it. When I looked it up, I realized that "Farhaven Elf" is actually a Magic the Gathering card. I play Magic.

When I discovered this generator, I added "shire" to my vocabulary. I then had "Farshire." When I looked it up, I realized that "Farshire" is a location in World of Warcraft. I used to play WoW.

Just now, I decided to try out "Farshore." I look it up, aaaaand... it's a location in Guild Wars 2. I'm currently playing GW2, and have been since the betas.

I feel like I can't use any of them now. Halp. xD


----------



## Cloudbomb

Cevan said:


> Very nice indeed! Do you think you could possibly make one with a 3DS logo in it as well, just so people know it's for the 3DS?



You now have the option to include a 3DS log on any of the backgrounds when generating a signature.


----------



## Roknar

Cloudbomb said:


> You now have the option to include a 3DS log on any of the backgrounds when generating a signature.



I saw that, now the signature maker looks even better!  One thing I'll say though that you might want to consider is changing the font color for the Pete background. I wanted to use that one, but the text comes up white on a white background, and I could hardly see it. Maybe change that color to green instead? I think that would help. It's your tool, though, so don't feel obligated to change something like that if you don't think it would be a good thing.


----------



## Cloudbomb

Roknar said:


> I saw that, now the signature maker looks even better!  One thing I'll say though that you might want to consider is changing the font color for the Pete background. I wanted to use that one, but the text comes up white on a white background, and I could hardly see it. Maybe change that color to green instead? I think that would help. It's your tool, though, so don't feel obligated to change something like that if you don't think it would be a good thing.



Oh woops!

Fixed.


----------



## Roknar

Cloudbomb said:


> Oh woops!
> 
> Fixed.



Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Jinglefruit

I love the town name generator, mostly because the first thing it gave me was Banknock, which I may have had to double take at. xD


----------



## Cloudbomb

Haha yeah, it can give some wonky names.


----------



## Kabune

I love your Town name generator. I got Freyport, and if i want such a big fan of Earthbound(naming my town Onett), or using one of my old favorites(Frontier), i would definatly use that name.


----------



## mason

I love both of these tools!
Def going to be using the signature generator.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Joey

The town generator is great but I already have a name for my town which is Lakeside.


----------



## Bri

Hey, Cloud, somehow I got "Southstar" as a town name from the generator. That's 9 characters.


----------



## spamurai

Bri said:


> Hey, Cloud, somehow I got "Southstar" as a town name from the generator. That's 9 characters.



It's probably to do with how it's programmed as I would of thought it pairs random 3, 4 and 5 letter words together and concatenates them into one word. 
It probably needs a check added to confirm the words don't exceed an 8 space limit.


----------



## Bri

spamurai said:


> It's probably to do with how it's programmed as I would of thought it pairs random 3, 4 and 5 letter words together and concatenates them into one word.
> It probably needs a check included to confirm the words don't exceed an 8 space limit.


I see. 

Anyway, thanks for this, Cloud! Like I said before, there's this town name that I got on the third try that really liked at the time. I just got it again and now I'm liking it even more. I think I'll end up using it! 

I've been trying too hard to make my town name sound cool. "Wishdrop" is just cute, and it's more Animal Crossing-ish. :3


----------



## Cloudbomb

South got mixed into the wrong database. I will fix that today. Thanks for pointing that out!

You guys have been really great, so here is a sneak peek at some of the art for the Town Melody Creator.


----------



## Bri

Cloudbomb said:


> South got mixed into the wrong database. I will fix that today. Thanks for pointing that out!
> 
> You guys have been really great, so here is a sneak peek at some of the art for the Town Melody Creator.


Cloud, you're *awesome*! 

I'm super excited for this. <3


----------



## Dreamer

Thanks for doing this!! I love my new signature!  

I'm really excited for the melody creator.


----------



## ajpri

Cloudbomb said:


> Sure, just send me a private message on here, or throw me an e-mail:



I did email you yesterday evening. I have been having issues where my emails wouldn't send with no error message. If that did happen, let me know and ill re send it.


----------



## Cloudbomb

ajpri said:


> I did email you yesterday evening. I have been having issues where my emails wouldn't send with no error message. If that did happen, let me know and ill re send it.



I'm not getting anything, so if the issue is with the .com in there, you can just send an email to hello AT qrcrossing.com and i'll get it there.


----------



## Cloudbomb

The town Melody Creator is now up:

This is the Animal Crossing default theme from Wild World.
http://www.qrcrossing.com/melody/?s=cacfgfdbcobojnno

You can create town tunes, shuffle random notes, "save" your creations and share them.


----------



## SFFRulesOK

Cloudbomb said:


> The town Melody Creator is now up:
> 
> This is the Animal Crossing default theme from Wild World.
> http://www.qrcrossing.com/melody/?s=cacfgfdbcobojnno
> 
> You can create town tunes, shuffle random notes, "save" your creations and share them.



Cloudbomb, I am the happiest person right now. Saving? Sharing? Genius! Thank you so much.


----------



## Cloudbomb

SFFRulesOK said:


> Cloudbomb, I am the happiest person right now. Saving? Sharing? Genius! Thank you so much.



My pleasure.


----------



## Chameleonsoup

The tune maker is awesome, but I cant get any sound from it, am I being an idiot? The music works on the name generator page so I don't know why I can't heat the tunes. Any suggestions?


----------



## Cloudbomb

Chameleonsoup said:


> The tune maker is awesome, but I cant get any sound from it, am I being an idiot? The music works on the name generator page so I don't know why I can't heat the tunes. Any suggestions?



What browser are you using?


----------



## Chameleonsoup

I was using Safari - I never even thought to try it in a different browser! It's fine in Chrome so all is well.
There's a couple of tunes I'd been trying to figure out and this is going to be an awesome help. Thank you!


----------



## Cloudbomb

Ah yes, I am still working on Safari audio support. There are limitations in each browser sadly, and I have to check for each one.

Right now it should work in Firefox, Chrome, and IE, hopefully with few bugs.


----------



## aikatears

ok I have wondered to use the town tuner in game (and out) do we need the music sheet that we want to get the tune?


----------



## Cloudbomb

Not sure I understand your question, but I will go ahead and try my best to answer.

1) You can edit the town tune by visiting the city hall in the Animal Crossing games. 
2) From there you can edit the 'music notes' in any order you want. 
3) There is no real "sheet music" because the in-game town tuner isn't real sheet music, although it's kind of close.

The melody maker that I made is the same way. You make whatever music you want by finding the notes that sound good, or by searching the web for town tunes that other talented people have made and use that.

The sharing system is simply designed so that you can pass back and forth town tunes quickly and share with your friends the various creations you have made or heard.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Blackbeltnick95

Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## aikatears

Cloudbomb said:


> Not sure I understand your question, but I will go ahead and try my best to answer.
> 
> 1) You can edit the town tune by visiting the city hall in the Animal Crossing games.
> 2) From there you can edit the 'music notes' in any order you want.
> 3) There is no real "sheet music" because the in-game town tuner isn't real sheet music, although it's kind of close.
> 
> The melody maker that I made is the same way. You make whatever music you want by finding the notes that sound good, or by searching the web for town tunes that other talented people have made and use that.
> 
> The sharing system is simply designed so that you can pass back and forth town tunes quickly and share with your friends the various creations you have made or heard.
> 
> Hope that helps.



ah...sorry when I say sheet music meant notes for the song you want to use...say I want to put the doctor who theme as my town tune do I just have to find the notes online and put it in if I want to try it myself?


----------



## Cloudbomb

aikatears said:


> ah...sorry when I say sheet music meant notes for the song you want to use...say I want to put the doctor who theme as my town tune do I just have to find the notes online and put it in if I want to try it myself?



Yeah, you'll want to find the basic notes and then try and manage with the 13 notes available in the town tuner. It's not always perfect, but you can get pretty close.

Also wanted to share this awesomeness someone posted on Reddit:

*Game of Thrones Theme:*
http://www.qrcrossing.com/melody/?s=eningfeningfhnno


----------



## Nilesse

Star Wars: http://www.qrcrossing.com/melody/?s=cnnfnnghicnnfnno
Hedwig's theme: http://www.qrcrossing.com/melody/?s=minghinnefnnohnn
Zelda forest: http://www.qrcrossing.com/melody/?s=gedngedabndcdfhn


----------



## Roknar

Could anyone help me turn this song into a town tune? I really want it, but I'm not very musically inclined and I'm not sure which notes I should use. :/


----------



## AC_Reiko

Amazing work, Cloudbomb! Your site looks great!
Thanks for the sig maker!


----------



## Lessy

These are brilliant! Thank you so much


----------



## Cloudbomb

AC_Reiko said:


> Amazing work, Cloudbomb! Your site looks great!
> Thanks for the sig maker!



Thanks!

New backgrounds being added to the signature creator tomorrow!

I'm still investigating the issue with FireFox and the Melody Creator, I am unable to re-create the problem some people are having, so it's difficult for me to examine, but I am working on it.


----------



## PapaNer

Hah!  That's pretty neat!  I really like the sig gen!  Good job!


----------



## Cloudbomb

PapaNer said:


> Hah!  That's pretty neat!  I really like the sig gen!  Good job!



Hey thanks!

Tonight I am am updating the Signature Creator to allow you to include your Dream code, so it will be easier for people to find your house without the friend code trading.

I'm also updating the Melody Creator to include a list of recent songs created, as well as giving people the ability to name their songs!


----------



## Puddle

I'm really digging the town name generator!


----------



## Snowbell

Whoa sweet! Nice job! Haha--some of the generated names are pretty hilarious  
Hey y'all! I'm new here, and also new to Animal Crossing. I am familiar with the games, but I haven't ever owned any of them. 
I'm SOOO looking forward to the 9th!!! Any help, tips, or anything would be appreciated! Thanks


----------



## Jinglefruit

Cloudbomb said:


> I'm still investigating the issue with FireFox and the Melody Creator, I am unable to re-create the problem some people are having, so it's difficult for me to examine, but I am working on it.



Works fine for me, but I'm on a pretty old version of FF. Maybe it's certain updates?

Well done on the melody creator, I'm surprised that random can actually come out pretty good, are they preloaded or am I just lucky?




Smokie135 said:


> Whoa sweet! Nice job! Haha--some of the generated names are pretty hilarious
> Hey y'all! I'm new here, and also new to Animal Crossing. I am familiar with the games, but I haven't ever owned any of them.
> I'm SOOO looking forward to the 9th!!! Any help, tips, or anything would be appreciated! Thanks



My tip, cancel all your real world plans from June 9th until October. They'll stop mattering once you have the game.


----------



## fink

I tried asking tumblr but I only got a few responses and a bunch of likes >< Anyone want to help me choose a town tune? I used your generator and wanted to say thank you for making it!

Tune 1

Tune 2

Tune 3


also any people think they can guess the tunes?


----------



## Cloudbomb

Jinglefruit said:


> Works fine for me, but I'm on a pretty old version of FF. Maybe it's certain updates?
> 
> Well done on the melody creator, I'm surprised that random can actually come out pretty good, are they preloaded or am I just lucky?



You must have just gotten lucky. Random is totally random.


----------



## Pudge

Nice work! I will definitely use the sig generator once the game comes out.


----------



## Kaijudomage

Very nice, I don't think I've seen a tune generator that actually plays the tune you put into it.
Now I can work on getting the start of The Ballad of The Wind Fish from Link's Awakening to sound right.

I'll also use the signature generator to match what my name displays as on my 3DS.








Edit: I think that works, although kind of redundant as your 3DS code is displayed right here. 
<---------


----------



## selena98891

Verry cool I'm using it too

- - - Post Merge - - -

how do you change your signature?


----------



## Pickles

I LOVE the signature generator! But I prefer to keep my friend code secret  I may just enter zeros. LOL They're all really pretty, though! Especially the cherry blossoms  It's my fave! Now I'm off to play around with the name generator


----------



## kakuloo

The melody maker is incredible!  I've been looking for something like that ever since they took the one on the official AC:GC site down!  =P

That one was way less awesome than this one...but it was also many years ago.  =P


----------



## fink

Pickles said:


> I prefer to keep my friend code secret  I may just enter zeros. LOL



Why is that? You know no connection is made unless you both add each other. Not like anyone can do anything if they have yours and you don't have theirs


----------



## Pickles

fink said:


> Why is that? You know no connection is made unless you both add each other. Not like anyone can do anything if they have yours and you don't have theirs



I know, but then they'll ask to be friends, and I prefer to have just a few friends, and I don't like telling people "no".  LOL


----------



## tigereyes86

Pickles said:


> I know, but then they'll ask to be friends, and I prefer to have just a few friends, and I don't like telling people "no".  LOL



Aw, that's your choice.  Keep it the way you want I say!  I'm restricting the number now as I'm getting far too many swapnotes to keep up with at weekends when I can connect to internet and it's getting overwhelming now!  Plus I'm holding a space or two for the people not getting a 3DS until the bundle is released on the 9th/14th.


----------



## Pickles

Yeah, that would drive me insane. LOL I'm happy with the few notes I get and send from time to time.


----------



## reianimegeek

Cloudbomb said:


> Hey thanks!
> 
> Tonight I am am updating the Signature Creator to allow you to include your Dream code, so it will be easier for people to find your house without the friend code trading.
> 
> I'm also updating the Melody Creator to include a list of recent songs created, as well as giving people the ability to name their songs!



I was just about to suggest both of those features! I also think having the ability to add your town name would be awesome. I've edited my signature to include the town name!


----------



## Bri

reianimegeek said:


> I was just about to suggest both of those features! I also think having the ability to add your town name would be awesome. I've edited my signature to include the town name!



Where'd you get the font from? o.o


----------



## JKDOS

This is unfair. I programmed a random name generator and everyone either said it was unnecessary or just ignored it like it was :/


----------



## Bri

traceguy said:


> This is unfair. I programmed a random name generator and everyone either said it was unnecessary or just ignored it like it was :/



Link it? >.>

I don't remember this, but I haven't been here for that long.


----------



## Ravenmist

i love the siggy generator


----------



## Cloudbomb

reianimegeek said:


> I was just about to suggest both of those features! I also think having the ability to add your town name would be awesome. I've edited my signature to include the town name!



Little delayed in the updates, the apartment complex I live in is doing power stuff, so they keep turning my electricity on and off for the last 20 hours. 

I've received a lot of input from people, (because you guys are awesome) and I am making larger signatures, as well as supporting Dream codes and player names

Also, I don't ask of it on the site or put my URL on the signatures themselves, but some people have taken to hotlinking the signatures to the generator so people can make their own - if you do this, you are awesome. Thank you!

It's a beautiful day outside, so I am going to spend most of it with my puppy in the sun, but I fully expect to have those updates today!


----------



## reianimegeek

Bri said:


> Where'd you get the font from? o.o



I got it online. It's called FinkHeavy. 

Source: http://www.fontsner.com/font/FinkHeavy-52387.html

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cloudbomb said:


> Also, I don't ask of it on the site or put my URL on the signatures themselves, but some people have taken to hotlinking the signatures to the generator so people can make their own - if you do this, you are awesome. Thank you!



That is more than fair :-D!! Done and Done! Can't wait for the updates to the site.


----------



## Bri

reianimegeek said:


> I got it online. It's called FinkHeavy.
> 
> Source: http://www.fontsner.com/font/FinkHeavy-52387.html


Thanks! 

Hey Cloud, is "Wishdrop" actually in the database as one town name? For some reason it shows up pretty often for me (ironically, it's the one I want to use, lol).


----------



## Curiousiko

Thank you for the melody maker!! I can finally test some tunes out


----------



## spot0127

Thank you for the melody maker. I was looking for something like this to try out some town tunes.


----------



## Cloudbomb

Yeah it's taken from the pre-selected list. The DB pulls randomly from a compound list where it mashes words together, or from a pre-generated list from suggestions by users.


----------



## Salsanadia

I really like the melodymaker.
Thank you.


----------



## Ozzie

I can't hear the melodymaker, does anyone know how to solve that problem?

and yes: my speakers are working otherwise (youtube for example)


----------



## Chameleonsoup

Ozzie said:


> I can't hear the melodymaker, does anyone know how to solve that problem?
> 
> and yes: my speakers are working otherwise (youtube for example)



I had the same problem Ozzie. Are you using Safari? It works fine in Chrome


----------



## Octavia

This is great! Thanks for making this and sharing with everyone! I'm loving the signature generator and can't wait to use it.



Ozzie said:


> I can't hear the melodymaker, does anyone know how to solve that problem?
> 
> and yes: my speakers are working otherwise (youtube for example)



I had the same issue with trying to use this on Opera, but it works on Firefox.


----------



## Ozzie

okay, thanks 
i am using chrome and it didn't work, but it works fine with firefox

i should have tried that before i asked


----------



## Cloudbomb

Ozzie said:


> okay, thanks
> i am using chrome and it didn't work, but it works fine with firefox
> 
> i should have tried that before i asked



Which tool did not work in Chrome?

And can you supply me these details:

What version of chrome.
What Operating system? (Windows xp/vista/7/etc)
What screen reslution?
Were you running any addons that may interfere with JavaScript?


----------



## Ozzie

Cloudbomb said:


> Which tool did not work in Chrome?
> 
> And can you supply me these details:
> 
> What version of chrome.
> What Operating system? (Windows xp/vista/7/etc)
> What screen reslution?
> Were you running any addons that may interfere with JavaScript?



The Melody Maker isn't working, i can't hear the sound
I have windows vista
I don't know which version of chrome and i don't have any addons i know of^^


----------



## Marmidotte

Thank you very much, these are great! (See, I am trying with my sig' ^^; )


----------



## Cloudbomb

Ozzie said:


> The Melody Maker isn't working, i can't hear the sound
> I have windows vista
> I don't know which version of chrome and i don't have any addons i know of^^



Click on the Chrome Customization button and select "About Google Chrome" and it will give you a version number:

See below: (Click the spoiler button)


Spoiler


----------



## Cottonball

amazing!~


----------



## Ozzie

Cloudbomb said:


> Click on the Chrome Customization button and select "About Google Chrome" and it will give you a version number:
> 
> See below: (Click the spoiler button)
> 
> 
> Spoiler



13.0.782.215
Here it is^^


----------



## Cloudbomb

Ozzie said:


> 13.0.782.215
> Here it is^^



That is the problem, unfortunately.

Chrome 13 is almost 3 years old, it is currently on 27-28. That version does support WebAudio, and so you'll have to update Chrome or use a more modern version of FireFox or IE in order to hear the audio.

I wish I could help you with a fix, but I can only support X amount of combinations of browsers and versions as it is, due to the nature of the way web browser compatibility exists.


----------



## AchillesPDX

Cloudbomb said:


> That is the problem, unfortunately.
> 
> Chrome 13 is almost 3 years old, it is currently on 27-28. That version does support WebAudio, and so you'll have to update Chrome or use a more modern version of FireFox or IE in order to hear the audio.
> 
> I wish I could help you with a fix, but I can only support X amount of combinations of browsers and versions as it is, due to the nature of the way web browser compatibility exists.



How are they even running a version of Chrome that's that old? Chrome auto-updates itself...


----------



## Cloudbomb

You can disable that feature upon install. Or at least you could back then.


----------



## AchillesPDX

Awesome work on these tools by the way. Any chance I could take a gander at your town name wordlists?


----------



## Cloudbomb

Just wanted to share this, since it is New Leaf - the new the Animal Crossing New Leaf theme!

http://www.qrcrossing.com/melody/?s=mfghghnjmljgefno


----------



## CocoBella

So cool thx!!!!!


----------



## kakuloo

Here's the Bremen Mask March from Majora's Mask!  =D


----------



## Cloudbomb

kakuloo said:


> Here's the Bremen Mask March from Majora's Mask!  =D



Very cool!


----------



## Ozzie

Cloudbomb said:


> That is the problem, unfortunately.
> 
> Chrome 13 is almost 3 years old, it is currently on 27-28. That version does support WebAudio, and so you'll have to update Chrome or use a more modern version of FireFox or IE in order to hear the audio.
> 
> I wish I could help you with a fix, but I can only support X amount of combinations of browsers and versions as it is, due to the nature of the way web browser compatibility exists.



Wow haven't realised this, i don't remember i disabled the auto-updates...
I have updated my chrome now and it works of course^^


----------



## MissHappyNarwhal

Can't wait to use the sig generator!!


----------



## Cloudbomb

Ozzie said:


> Wow haven't realised this, i don't remember i disabled the auto-updates...
> I have updated my chrome now and it works of course^^



Glad to hear!


----------



## a potato

http://www.qrcrossing.com/melody/?s=fgghhighhiijodfo
It's Karkat's Theme from AlterniaBound
hehehehe


----------



## Es.Derp

I just love these tool and i always have the main site page open with the countdown. 

Using the town name generator a few times i came up with skyvale, rosewind, and wishlake. But thinking more about the background of my town [i am making a AC;NL blog you see] and i tinkered about on my own and came up with sea dew and rainvale. Both where okay but in the end i chose Saltwind for the town name because... of plans 

just wanted to let you know how useful these tools are to me.


----------



## legendarysaiken

Skyvale sounds pretty cool!


----------



## MadamSpringy

Thank you for making all of these! They're wonderful! You should definitely make a signature creator for people's dream address if they're uncomfortable with giving out their FC, but still want to show off their town. c:


----------



## Cloudbomb

MadamSpringy said:


> Thank you for making all of these! They're wonderful! You should definitely make a signature creator for people's dream address if they're uncomfortable with giving out their FC, but still want to show off their town. c:



Totally agree, and it's already in the works! It will be built into the existing signature generator.


----------



## KitKat

Nice...thanks for sharing and your efforts for others to enjoy.


----------



## Rainy Day

Great tools! I already used the signature generator. Thanks for that. I'm very interested in seeing the QR Code site.


----------



## Pelon1071

This stuff is really cool.


----------



## Cloudbomb

The Signature Creator has had a minor update:

-You may now include your Dream Code (Optional).

Sometime after June 9th, I will be pushing out an update that allows you to select font and border colors for each section, as well as optional to just display Friend Code, Dream Code, or both.


----------



## Pickles

Awesome! Would it be possible to make the FC box optional, too, or is that too much trouble?  As soon as I get my game, I'm making my siggy! Love them! 

ETA: Oh geez, I'm a goob. LOL Just noticed the optional thing is coming 



Cloudbomb said:


> The Signature Creator has had a minor update:
> 
> -You may now include your Dream Code (Optional).
> 
> Sometime after June 9th, I will be pushing out an update that allows you to select font and border colors for each section, as well as optional to just display Friend Code, Dream Code, or both.


----------



## Cloudbomb

Yeah, that feature is coming.

I am in the process of preparing the main site for launch, so the new update should be out sometime next week.


----------



## Sleepy

These are fantastic features. I really like the site. Nice job  

Will you be able to add town name and mayor name at some point? Optional, of course  Though its fine as it is.


----------



## aikatears

Would you do a pattern maker type of thing if you could?


----------



## Pickles

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Cloudbomb

Just wanted to announce that less than an hour ago, QRCrossing.com went live!


----------



## Bri

Cloudbomb said:


> Just wanted to announce that less than an hour ago, QRCrossing.com went live!



Love the layout! Nice work, Cloud! 

Is there/will there be a search option? o.o

Just now found the search option. ^-^;


----------



## Colour Bandit

Just signed up and put up a qr code, though I accidentally put it up twice somehow... Same username.

EDIT: The 'Your codes' page doesn't exist, I click it and it says: Sorry, the page your requested could not be found, or no longer exists.


----------



## Cloudbomb

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> Just signed up and put up a qr code, though I accidentally put it up twice somehow... Same username.
> 
> EDIT: The 'Your codes' page doesn't exist, I click it and it says: Sorry, the page your requested could not be found, or no longer exists.



Noted.

If you don't have any codes submitted, it won't find any - although it should be reverted to a different page. I am looking into that right now.

I looked at your account: http://qrcrossing.com/home/author/flying-mint-bunny/ and it lists your upload.

Double check while logged in, and it should work. Let me know if it's still doing that.


----------



## Colour Bandit

Cloudbomb said:


> Noted.
> 
> If you don't have any codes submitted, it won't find any - although it should be reverted to a different page. I am looking into that right now.
> 
> I looked at your account: http://qrcrossing.com/home/author/flying-mint-bunny/ and it lists your upload.
> 
> Double check while logged in, and it should work. Let me know if it's still doing that.



Still coming up with the page not being found... When I click the link it tries to go to qrcrossing.com/home/mycodes but it redirects to qrcrossing.com/home/author/FlyingMintBunny could this redirect be the problem?

I'll try going on it when I'm on my laptop as opposed to my tablet, it may just be my Kindle being annoying :/


----------



## Cloudbomb

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> Still coming up with the page not being found... When I click the link it tries to go to qrcrossing.com/home/mycodes but it redirects to qrcrossing.com/home/author/FlyingMintBunny could this redirect be the problem?
> 
> I'll try going on it when I'm on my laptop as opposed to my tablet, it may just be my Kindle being annoying :/



Nope, I see what the problem is. Really stupid error on my part. It should be working now.


----------



## Colour Bandit

Cloudbomb said:


> Nope, I see what the problem is. Really stupid error on my part. It should be working now.



Yep it's working now! At least it's all sorted just before the US release (and we all make mistakes  )


----------



## Kip

The melody maker is sweet!


----------



## Smoke

I actually managed to get a pretty nice tune after a bit of randomization and a few tweaks here and there.
It's rather snazzy, I must say.


----------



## fink

Great website cloudbomb, the interface looks fantastic. Do you have any way to find the sources of the qr codes? I know a lot of artists worked hard on these and probably want their name still attached to the pieces


----------



## StarryACNL

First name that came up-Jockeyup


----------



## Roel

This is great! Well done.


----------



## Cloudbomb

fink said:


> Great website cloudbomb, the interface looks fantastic. Do you have any way to find the sources of the qr codes? I know a lot of artists worked hard on these and probably want their name still attached to the pieces



That's really coming down to an honor system. The designs are meant to be shared, and as such people share them. Since a QR design doesn't actually embed the creators name, it is hard to source the exact original - especially since you can scan a code, make modifications and re-publish as another code.

I've already confirmed a lot of permission from varied sources should their artwork appear on the site, and I can only monitor and confirm SO much artwork as being someone else's - and quite frankly, I have no desire to get into an "I made this battle" between two or more potential artists.

As it stands, there is an option to declare the source (as some people have already been doing) and my moderation staff and myself will do our best to ensure that everything is on the "up and up." It isn't a perfect system, but I want to do the best I can for the community with what I have.

This is of course, assuming we will run into this problem a lot - which is something I do not foresee happening. We have a great community.


----------



## JKDOS

it's in Town name idea thread.

I never gave the link to it because no one seemed to want it. it's okay though. This is the way it is in life with ideas. When an Idea is started people seem uninterested at first, until it's presented again at a later time by possibly another company.

EDIT:

and might I say, the OP has made an excellent town name generator compared to mine. His is themed and so pretty. :O

I'm geek jealous.


----------



## Cloudbomb

traceguy said:


> it's in Town name idea thread.
> 
> I never gave the link to it because no one seemed to want it. it's okay though. This is the way it is in life with ideas. When an Idea is started people seem uninterested at first, until it's presented again at a later time by possibly another company.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> and might I say, the OP has made an excellent town name generator compared to mine. His is themed and so pretty. :O
> 
> I'm geek jealous.



Thank you for the compliment.


----------



## ioukta

Wow *awesome *job !! I'm gonna use the signature one right away, thank you for your work !!


----------



## Robert Plant

Interesting.

The Melody Generator is my favorite, since I'm really lazy to make a custom melody :V


----------



## MadCake

Wow, It's great! 
I found some that I love on my 3rd and 5th and 8th try!


----------



## lunardee

I have tried the Melody Maker using Safari, Opera, and Firefox.  I do not get any sound when I hit play.  Is it because I am using a MAC?  oh, I have also tried it with Safari on my Ipad.  any suggestions???  it seems to work for others.


----------



## spamurai

lunardee said:


> I have tried the Melody Maker using Safari, Opera, and Firefox.  I do not get any sound when I hit play.  Is it because I am using a MAC?  oh, I have also tried it with Safari on my Ipad.  any suggestions???  it seems to work for others.



I have the same issue on my Mac.
When I bootcamp Windows 7 and use Explorer, it works fine :L


----------



## lunardee

bootcamp??? how do you do that???


----------



## spamurai

lunardee said:


> bootcamp??? how do you do that???



It comes with OS X, lion/mountain lion and allows you to install and dual-boot Windows by partitioning your hard drive instead of using something like parallels and running one OS on top of another.

So when you boot your Mac, you can choose whether to launch Mountain Lion or Windows.


----------



## lunardee

thanks, spamurai.  will try that.


----------



## okami

lunardee said:


> thanks, spamurai.  will try that.



lunardee, just try firefox or chrome

I used the composer yesterday with one of those (can't remember which), with no problem whatsoever.


Forget bootcamp, it's a waste of space on a perfectly good computer!


----------



## spamurai

okami said:


> lunardee, just try firefox or chrome
> 
> I used the composer yesterday with one of those (can't remember which), with no problem whatsoever.
> 
> 
> Forget bootcamp, it's a waste of space on a perfectly good computer!



Firefox and Chrome still require third party plugins for this site.

Boot camp certainly isn't a waste of time.
I'm a computer programmer and use different IDEs/Compilers on both OSX and Windows without changing machine lol. In fact it's very efficient and Windows 7 runs better on my Mac than a PC with the equivalent spec.


----------



## okami

I'm having problems posting...

Apparently I need 3 posts to show I'm human, this is number 2. And great, there is an auto-merge feature...


----------



## spamurai

okami said:


> I'm having problems posting...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Let's see if this solves the problem: apparently I need 3 posts to show I'm human, this is number 3 (unless there's also a time limit)...



Yeh, I think there is a limit to the first few posts.

If you post too quickly, it will just merge like it has above... 
Try posting your 3rd post after this one (or in a different thread) and you should be fine


----------



## okami

I did that, thanks.

Basically I was just insisting that BootCamp is not the best option.

But I think the post sounded a bit snotty, the gist being that as an Apple professional with extensive experience, I'm paid to suggest solutions to problems like that 

On a different note altogether, I noticed your shop has been idle for a while: do you still have spare fossils?


----------



## spamurai

okami said:


> I did that, thanks.
> 
> Basically I was just insisting that BootCamp is not the best option.
> 
> But I think the post sounded a bit snotty, the gist being that as an Apple professional with extensive experience, I'm paid to suggest solutions to problems like that
> 
> On a different note altogether, I noticed your shop has been idle for a while: do you still have spare fossils?



Haha, my solutions are free  (I joke I joke...)
Well, what would your solution to this problem be? (out of curiosity) Because I am an Apple Fan-boy to say the least, but I was simply saying the method I used (that happened to be convenient to me at the time) is just because I run both OS's.
Chrome is of course my second choice in browser though just because I have it synced over all my devices.

I cannot fault Boot Camp (personally) simply because of the software I use, the programs I write and the platforms I use them on. Of course, it's always going to be personal preference 

Um.. regarding my shop, I don't have any fossils at the moment, but I haven't dug up and assessed todays fossils. (so no doubt, I'll have some in a matter of minutes). I'll let you know what they are in due course.


----------



## okami

spamurai said:


> Haha, my solutions are free  (I joke I joke...)
> Well, what would your solution to this problem be? (out of curiosity) Because I am an Apple Fan-boy to say the least, but I was simply saying the method I used (that happened to be convenient to me at the time) is just because I run both OS's.
> Chrome is of course my second choice in browser though just because I have it synced over all my devices.
> 
> I cannot fault Boot Camp (personally) simply because of the software I use, the programs I write and the platforms I use them on. Of course, it's always going to be personal preference
> 
> Um.. regarding my shop, I don't have any fossils at the moment, but I haven't dug up and assessed todays fossils. (so no doubt, I'll have some in a matter of minutes). I'll let you know what they are in due course.



Well, since I know for a fact that the composer does not work in Safari, I would test a different browser. As it happens, I had the same problem and "brilliantly" solved it by opening the same page in Chrome. Since I've been developing web pages as a hobby for a few years (AddMii being my most recent effort), I have 3 browsers installed. Of course, being an Apple Guru (geniuses suck) I sync everything in Safari, but I like to be able to try stubborn pages in different browsers.
Chrome has its own flash interpreter, if I'm not mistaken, but installing Adobe Flash might help. Usually, if the system is recent (post 10.7) flash does not come installed by default, but the browser should suggest to install it as soon as it is required. Of course we don't know much about the computer in question, and we presume it has an Intel processor, but popular wisdom says that "assume makes an ass of you and me" (ASS+U+ME). We might be talking about a G4, no chance to install anything but an old version of Firefox there.

For users with limited access to Windows application (office suites, databases), I usually suggest an emulator. There are 3 choices available: Virtualbox (free); Vmware Fusion and Parallels Desktop (both commercial). Again, if you embark in installing windows, you need a legal licence.

If you want to play games and access the most IE-centric websites, Crossover is a good option, but it does not guarantee to run 100% of windows software.

Bootcamp is usually the best option for serious players, architects and CAD users in general (even though AutoCAD, Archicad and Vectorworks are available for MacOS).

How does this sound, professional enough?

Sorry, I've got to visit a friend's town now! See ya


----------



## spamurai

okami said:


> Well, since I know for a fact that the composer does not work in Safari, I would test a different browser. As it happens, I had the same problem and "brilliantly" solved it by opening the same page in Chrome. Since I've been developing web pages as a hobby for a few years (AddMii being my most recent effort), I have 3 browsers installed. Of course, being an Apple Guru (geniuses suck) I sync everything in Safari, but I like to be able to try stubborn pages in different browsers.
> Chrome has its own flash interpreter, if I'm not mistaken, but installing Adobe Flash might help. Usually, if the system is recent (post 10.7) flash does not come installed by default, but the browser should suggest to install it as soon as it is required. Of course we don't know much about the computer in question, and we presume it has an Intel processor, but popular wisdom says that "assume makes an ass of you and me" (ASS+U+ME). We might be talking about a G4, no chance to install anything but an old version of Firefox there.
> 
> For users with limited access to Windows application (office suites, databases), I usually suggest an emulator. There are 3 choices available: Virtualbox (free); Vmware Fusion and Parallels Desktop (both commercial). Again, if you embark in installing windows, you need a legal licence.
> 
> If you want to play games and access the most IE-centric websites, Crossover is a good option, but it does not guarantee to run 100% of windows software.
> 
> Bootcamp is usually the best option for serious players, architects and CAD users in general (even though AutoCAD, Archicad and Vectorworks are available for MacOS).
> 
> How does this sound, professional enough?
> 
> Sorry, I've got to visit a friend's town now! See ya



I agree with most of what you've said, but you've just long-windedly said exactly what I've said; Safari (and other browsers) require Third Party Plugins for flash etc. 

i.e. any Flash or Java updates (being Java 7) that have recently changed in OS X Mountain Lion/Safari, now need a non-default Java Virtual Machine. It has nothing to do with the processor :/

Secondly, there's no talk here of a single machine having this issue. I had the same issue originally, as well as a bunch of others here. I, myself had the issue in all three browsers (hence why I just boot-camped Win7 as it was the easiest thing for me at the time). I can close OSX and Boot Win7 in 30 seconds.

Emulators are the worse thing to use for running any type of OS.
How can you slate boot-camp in favour of an emulator or virtual environment? 
Emulators waste memory, hold up threads, and require twice as much processing power. Not to mention forces your machine to run two Operating Systems unnecessarily at the same time... 

I do agree with you on Crossover though, but if anyone were a serious gamer, I doubt they'd be playing games via a Macbook. If they were, they'd clearly boot-camp it to save processing power which is obviously needed for the higher-class/top-end games, PC gamers, are most likely to be playing.

Boot-camp is really only used for Software not available for MacOSX, such as Visual Studio or older versions of Maya and 3DS Max or as a testing environment for cross-platform programs.
I personally use Photoshop, Illustrator, Dreamweaver, AutoCAD, AfterEffects XCode, Netbeans and Microsoft Office on my Mac now... I'd never waste my time booting into windows just to use a graphics package or universal IDE... 

What do you use to develop your webpages in terms of language/database queries?
Your site is impressive.


----------



## okami

spamurai said:


> What do you use to develop your webpages in terms of language/database queries?
> Your site is impressive.



I don't have a lot of time to devote to the project, and I lack the necessary technical knowledge, so I used public domain software: wordpress and buddypress, which is wordpress' "social" extension. I find the modular design very useful, even though sometimes the blocks don't fit together at the first try.

I hope you don't mind my asking: you're the second person in a few days who compliments my website but does not register. Do you have any suggestions to modify that behaviour? I'd rather people did not publicly like the site, but subscribed. Makes sense?

- - - Post Merge - - -

BTW, I just added you. The strangest thing is I thought you were from the other side of the pond...


----------



## spamurai

okami said:


> I don't have a lot of time to devote to the project, and I lack the necessary technical knowledge, so I used public domain software: wordpress and buddypress, which is wordpress' "social" extension. I find the modular design very useful, even though sometimes the blocks don't fit together at the first try.
> 
> I hope you don't mind my asking: you're the second person in a few days who compliments my website but does not register. Do you have any suggestions to modify that behaviour? I'd rather people did not publicly like the site, but subscribed. Makes sense?



Coolio.
It looks like a fun site man. But I'm already maxed out with 3DS friends from just this forum alone.
I literally have to delete someone to make room for the next trade I do.

To be honest, I am over-due a clean up of my friends haha. I may get around to it and sign up.

Good luck with it.


----------



## okami

You are welcome to join!

BTW: I DL'ed your app, I was wondering if it refers to the US or European version of AC:NL


----------



## gemmy11

fink said:


> Nice work. I'm interested in your seeing your site after it opens up



how do you create the signature under you post


----------



## Yui Z

Oh I saw this ages ago when I bought new leaf (if not then it was something similar to it) and I used it to try and find a town name. In the end I just stuck a random colour in front of wood because I wanted to start the game, but I thought it had some useful tools in it. <3


----------



## jamie!

Love it! *I'm using the sig i generated now! <3*


----------



## ryan88

but this doesn't show your dreamies!


----------



## PeachyK

These are awesome thanks!


----------



## Fuzzysaurus Rex

How do people take those signatures and place the villager pictures on them? I don't know how to use photoshop or anything... Nor do I have any of that stuff.


----------



## Mayor Becky

Thanks for this


----------



## ryan88

this is a good signature but doesn't work with dreamies!!!!


----------



## Macabre

HOW DO U GET THOSE SPRITES I AM DYING FOR THOSE CUTE THINGS!


----------



## Jeffery

I love it! *I am Jeffery, Mayor of Buffill!*

- - - Post Merge - - -



> I love it! I am Jeffery, Mayor of Buffill!


Signature didn't show up but here it is.


----------



## Mayor-Hazel

This is amazing!

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Mayor Hazel of Rosewood" 


and mine really is: Mayor Hazel of Millwood XD


----------



## vampiricrogue

Cloudbomb said:


> Howdy folks.
> 
> I've been working on some tools in preperation for the release of Animal Crossing: New Leaf - which I am super excited about. I thought I would share some of these with you.
> Now these are just little applications I have been building for fun, so you may run into a bug or something may fall apart. If that happens, I apologize, they are still a work in progress.
> 
> My latest little project is a forum signature generator. It allows you to put in your name and your 3DS friend code and choose from a selection of backgrounds.
> 
> *http://www.qrcrossing.com/siggen*
> 
> I also have a Town Name generator, which spits out some funky stuff - but there are a few gems from time to time. Mostly just for fun. Keep clicking the leaf to generate random names that are truly random.
> 
> *http://www.qrcrossing.com/towngen*
> 
> 
> And the latest project, the town Melody Maker!
> 
> *http://www.qrcrossing.com/melody*
> 
> 
> Hope you guys enjoy!




Thank you. This will help me make my secondary town ^.^


----------



## Toffee Pop

Sorry to post in such an old thread, but all the links give a 404 error...


----------



## Akimari

Toffee Pop said:


> Sorry to post in such an old thread, but all the links give a 404 error...



The Melody Maker actually broke a few weeks back, but yeah, the whole things are dead :c


----------

